# Help! Water broke, cervix not dilated



## JoannaHoyt (Jan 9, 2014)

My 2yo second freshener Saanen passed her plug (I think--passed a long straw-colored string of mucus) an hour ago. Twenty minutes ago I thought her cervix was just beginning to dilate and the water sac to appear. Then she expelled a rush of dark brown water and her cervix does not appear dilated. Should I go in?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Glove up, lube up. Useing your.fingers, go into her cervix and gentle rub on it during her.contractions to help it open up. Use some pressure, but dont be forceful. Only work with her body. You will feel it.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Exactly what Moers said. It’s going to take time to manually dilate. Make sure to have a lot of lube! Take breaks. Make sure your nails are short.

Do you have any calcium drenches on hand?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Dark red/brown is the bag before baby..give her a bit to push baby next.


----------



## JoannaHoyt (Jan 9, 2014)

Thank you all.
I did end up reaching in, and with some help she's delivered one rather large live kid normally positioned--I ended up exerting a little downward pressure though mostly just holding. That was maybe 20-30 mins ago. She's now passing what I take for the afterbirth, a pinkish watersac that's already hanging mostly out of her with no body parts in it. But I think her belly's full enough so there's another kid in there, and she's arching her back and crying again but not really pushing. Still not sure whether to intervene or wait (and thinking less clearly than I might as it's past my bedtime...)

Also, what if anything do I need to give her tomorrow against infection from my meddling?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Placenta will have white spaghetti like stuff hanging along with the blob.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Here is a picture of a placenta being delivered


----------



## JoannaHoyt (Jan 9, 2014)

Thank you again. I ended up reaching in again--there was another kid. Twins born, live and loud, also I think large but will wait till tomorrow to weigh them as it's late and cold.; mother seems OK, alternately cleaning them and eating birth sac remnants. Thanks. Any advice on what aftercare the mother may need due to being reached into would still be very welcome.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Congratulations. If you had to go in past your wrist...antibiotics maybe warrented..otherwise nothing is needed. If shes swollen. Prep H on her external area is good. Deworming after kidding is good idea..stress can create a worm bloom.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Definately something on the swollen body parts. Some molases water. As said. If you went in past your wrist antibiotics is necisary. Some banemine if she serms very sore.

Congratulations. You must post us some pictures.


----------



## JoannaHoyt (Jan 9, 2014)

Thank you all again! I am fairly sure I didn't go in past the wrist, from what I remember and from where I'm chapped this morning. Will tend to her swelling (feeding lots of willow has seemed to help w that before but I hadn't known external application of molasses water worked) and will worm--will also get and post pics later today.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

JoannaHoyt said:


> Thank you all again! I am fairly sure I didn't go in past the wrist, from what I remember and from where I'm chapped this morning. Will tend to her swelling (feeding lots of willow has seemed to help w that before but I hadn't known external application of molasses water worked) and will worm--will also get and post pics later today.


Warm Molasses water was for her to drink.
Prep H on her swollen external parts.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations on assisting twin birth!! You did great!


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

I enjoyed reading this post. It was kinda like a play by play football game, and I was on the sidelines cheering you on! Great job team! Congratulations on you new little ones!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Hurray for twins!!!!


----------



## JoannaHoyt (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks again! Yes, we always give warm molasses water to them to drink after kidding, and have again. I'm attaching pics of the kids and also one rather gross rear-end shot--she is much less swollen than I had expected. This am one of the twins was standing hunched and shivering and I wondered if we'd lose him; tried unsuccessfully to get him to suckle, no luck; but an hour later he was drinking, as depicted, and now both kids appear reasonably healthy. I think maybe her udder was full enough so they were having trouble latching on before I milked her partway out this am. (this pic is after I milked her and after the kids had already done some guzzling)
They're 10 lbs each, not as big as I'd thought...
Thank you all very much for the clear sensible advice and encouragement.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Very cute kids! I am glad they both have started nursing.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

10 pounds is good size twins. Moms rear view looks normal. ..good job!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Good Job! You helped her and got 2 Beautiful wee ones! So glad you asked for help! 
Only after care , other than what youve done, check moms udder occasionally. Make sure little ones are gaining weight . And Ive started taking the does temp if she starts looking rough. Just to be on the attentive side! 
Congrats! Thankyou for the pictures!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Yay. Good job.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Take moms temp twice daily for the next few days to make sure she’s not getting an infection. Great job on the assist! Congratulations the kids are adorable, glad they’re nursing well now.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very good work, bless you and the new cute babies.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations! How does the udder feel? You might want to milk out some- so it doesn't get too engorged and the kids
won't be able to nurse well. (and it will hurt, so she won't want them to nurse).


----------



## Aasiya (Apr 30, 2020)

Congratulations on the kids!


----------

